# Saturday 1-12-08



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Wehad a crew of three my Uncle James, his son Kevin and I launched the boat at Navy Point just before daylight. The sun was coming up as we were leaving the pass.










The Gulf was pretty rough early on so we stopped off at a short hole looking for Triggers. They were there but most of them were too short. We put a few of them in the box before the Snapper took over. We fed quite a few to a dolphin before the Gulf calmed out enough for us to head to the Yellow Gravel.



















As soon as we get anchored up on the Yellow Gravel I dropped down a jig, my rod bows over and line starts stripping off. That one got away but it let us know the AJ's were hungry. I dropped the jigback down and hooked up again. After a pretty good fight up pops a 10lb Almaco and in the box he goes.










I passed the jig rod off to my cousin Kevin and he hooks up with a nice AJ. He made a little progress before getting OWNED by this fish.









Kevin recovered and won the battle in the end with his prize being a 25lb AJ.










The bite slowed down on this hole so we moved about a half a mile down and reanchored. My uncle James put a couple more nice Triggers in the boat before I bowed up on another nice AJ.









James decided that he too wanted to get in on some of the jigging action and he was rewarded with the fish of the trip, an 11lb+ Gag Grouper.









After that fish went on ice James caught a live bait and passed it off to me. I dropped it to the bottom and was instantly hooked up to another AJ. It was getting late in the day so we decided to pack it up after that fish and made the long run back into the dock.










Our final tally: 3 AJ's, 1 Almaco, 1 Gag Grouper, and 8 Triggers.










It was great to finaly get a day calm enough to get out and release some stress from the daily grind.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report & pics. Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

fine report:clap thanks for sharing. Glad ya'll made it out and back and those are some mighty fine eats...:hungry


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report bro, let me know if you ever need an extra person for a trip......looks like it would be a blast!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report Matt. Sounds like you guys had a good time.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and congrats. YUUMMMMMMMYYY!:hungry


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report:clap Were you using butterfly jigs?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *First Catch (1/14/2008)*Awesome report:clap Were you using butterfly jigs?


The butterfly jigs are too pricey for me, I like the Braid Sea Gators. They are still expensive but about half the price.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine mess of fish and a good report. Oh and the :takephoto were good also.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice! Good to see someone got out.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job Matt even though I didn't hear the phone ring:moon. Hey if ya don't want those throats,I'll take'm off your hands:hungry


----------



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job, what a day!:clap


----------

